# Rifle Drill



## catalyst (29 Jun 2004)

So I have a question. Cadet Kelly (stupid, but funny movie) was on TV and I saw all the colour guard stuff and the spinning of the rifles. 

Do you do that in Cadets? I seem to notice that drill team means "marching band, flags and sabers" in the states rather than "cadets doing military drill movements"

 The shere beauty of drill...and rifles...wow

and I think its true that Air Cadets were extras or something?


----------



## solid1191 (29 Jun 2004)

actually.... Cadet Kelly was filmed at my school! St Andrews College - Boarding school. Infact they even call me. We have cadets there for the students. Mandatory. Since we are so crappy and everyone there hates cadets but me because i did cadets before i entered the school, we dont do normal cadet stuff. Anyways... the cadets that were doing the rifle drill in the movie were from the states some kinda champions at rifle drill and they brought all their equipment with them to do the drill. The rifles you saw infact were nothing but wood. I doubt we still do it in cadets today, we still do rifle drill just not like that my CO calls it monkey drill. Maybe they did long time ago but the stuff you saw on Cadet Kelly is all american.


----------



## dano (29 Jun 2004)

Our drill team did 'monkey drill' for this years annual.


----------



## sgt_mandal (29 Jun 2004)

HA! American drill, what a joke! just kidding, they have some crazy drill movements, theres no doubt about that, but here in cadets, we use real rifles, not fake wood ones. Well maybe I'm making it sound better than it is. The rifles we use are DP, (Drill Purpose) which basically means that three is no bolt, and there is a little piece of metal at the bottom of the barrel to block any bullet from ever entering the chamber again. If you guys ever get a chance, theres a Marine silent rifle team video floating around somewhere on kazaa. It is amazing! and they use real M1 Garands.


----------



## catalyst (30 Jun 2004)

I was like...wow thats pretty darn good stuff. I realized the rifles looked a bit fake - then went online and found out I could buy one for 22.50 US...might buy one so that I can practice this summer if I am with a squadron this year...I phoned the CO but I got the wrong number, so I'm hoping to talk to her soon. I don't want to show up and be the only officer who can't do drill!

It seems that in the States Drill Team is a totally different thing...and a big part of people's lives. They have 'regiments' which are drum and bugle corps like we have cadet corps it seems. Big youth programs...

Which one are you? I would love to get a copy of the video if you (or somebody else) has it. I will pay $$ for it - Its a cute story.


----------



## solid1191 (30 Jun 2004)

im not in it... haha all the cadets in that movie are from america i think i wasnt around when they filmed the movie i just got told the story cause everyoen called me cadet kelly


----------



## Ranger (30 Jun 2004)

I love that movie! lol it's the greatest. I watch it everytime it comes on! 
We do some 'Monkey Drill' as well on Drill Team. But the American's Drill is so much diffferent. Also I find it would be easier to use the DP's than the stupid wood things. lol My corps jogged up to St. Andrew's College on one of our weekend sleepovers, I didn't go because I had to work a Carnival here in Georgina. But it would've been cool to see it.


----------



## solid1191 (30 Jun 2004)

actually our rifles are actually urs, we traded i think u gave us 2 rifles and we gave u two sabers. Im glad 2799 is getting along well with us. Although most of the cadets in our school dont know you exist but dont take that to offense. I cannot stress how slacked cadets is at my school =(. You guys did well on the shooting comp - QY what course u going on this summer?


----------



## Oli (11 Aug 2004)

Hi 

I was in Ipperwash in 77 on the Cadet Leader course. About 40 of us (selected from 1000s (actually from our company of about 150 cadets) were selected for the L.G. Day Feux de joie (French and means fire of Joy). This meant marching with an FNC1a1, through the band, flipping the rifle around to present arms and firing 3 rounds.

In the first instance, we were selected for our ability to march, keep in step, not bear walk and know our right from left. You would be surprised how many cadets could not do this. I don't know about today.

All the marching and flipping the rifle was not the hard bit. We did not all shoot at the same time but one after another. We got to fire a lot of blanks to train for this. Even worse was the fact that we did not have a bfa on the rifle. You only had one chance to reload. (could not stand in front of the L.G. trying to clear a jam.) 

Although we did not do many flippy bits with the rifle. It was a lot of fun and I can highly recommend it. 

Oli 
Mainz Germany 


P.S. I still do the flippy bits with a baseball bat or pool q to impress my kids.


----------



## Ranger (14 Aug 2004)

Hey, htis summer I did CL...Golf 25 Platoon... it was really fun!


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (15 Aug 2004)

Last year our drill team did 'monkey drill' for annual however this year it was a drill team with out arms (I will soon be putting a stop to that.) I think it's kinda neat for annual but i believe unless your doing a show for annual or a free style section at comp you should stick to the drill bible.

Regards,


----------



## alan_li_13 (16 Aug 2004)

> In the first instance, we were selected for our ability to march, keep in step, not bear walk and know our right from left. You would be surprised how many cadets could not do this. I don't know about today.


Yeah, its still hard, Alpha company at Blackdown did sunset parade this summer. We cuz so many people ant placed them in "Tard Guard", lol! But the actual sunset parade was beautiful!!!! i almost cried during sands of kuwait :'(


----------



## Ranger (16 Aug 2004)

Yeah we did Drill with Arms at our Annual parade as well. We also did "Monkey Drill", we looked amazing. It was the best display our Drill Team ever put up. (only cuz I was there  ). I also agree that you should only do "Monkey Drill" if it's for a show...other then that, stick to the normal Drill.

(Have fun criticising )


----------



## Lexi (22 Aug 2004)

Just a question, how many of you have seen the movie Stripes?
The monkey drill they did for graduation was really cool, not to mention funny.

"Where's your Sgt?"
"BLOOOWN UP, SIR!"
"You mean to tell me you completed basic training all by yourselves?"
"THAT'S THE FACT, JACK!"  ;D


----------



## THEARMYGUY (22 Aug 2004)

Yeah!  I've seen it.  What a great film!! Bill Murray. Back aways in the 80S I think.  A good film for Rifle "Monkey Drill" if you will.  The moves are good.  I don't think we have DP rifles in the army cadet programme any more though.  When we had the FN C1A1 they were great.  You could do almost anything with them( even shoot!!!)  I think that the 308 # 7 lee enfields that we have now lack something to be desired, however if it's all you've got then you work with it.  Thanks for reminding me about Stripes.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## alan_li_13 (25 Aug 2004)

For the record, i believe the Lee-Enfields that cadets use are 303. not 308. 
And what do u mean by 


> I think that the 308 # 7 lee enfields that we have now lack something to be desired,


I think those rifles are the best things in the world. Sure some of them are pretty antiquated and jam if u got a weak pull and push on the bolt, but they're still great rifles to do drill with. And the weight of them just makes for more toned left shoulders and strong left collar bones ;D
In my personal opinion, they should issue every cadet one at the beginning of summer camp and have it with them at all times. We'd always drill with them, clean them, polish them, and even sleep with them. That would be fun!


----------



## THEARMYGUY (25 Aug 2004)

Have you ever used an FN??  That is a rifle to be proud of.  It puts the #7 to shame no matter what cal. it is.  My opinion.  You like the #7 and I like the FNC1A1.  That's just the way it is.  Enjoy your dream of having one all summer.  This is Canada and it will never happen.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Da_man (25 Aug 2004)

lee enfields in the cadets? HA! when i was a cadet the only rifles we could fire (and i never even did) were pellet guns.


----------

